# Australia day lamb shoulder



## natej (Jan 26, 2018)

Well today 26th Jan is a national public holiday in the land of OZ, we celebrate Australia day which is the landing of the first British fleet in 1788 and the birth of our great nation.

The nations tradition is to eat lamb, here is one of the older commercials that get put into circulation around Australia day



Pulled lamb is on the menu today, smoked on the stick burner over redgum at 275 - 300 unwrapped the whole time and rubbed with some salt, pepper, garlic, paprika, fennel seed, thyme and rosemary

At 203 it was probing super tender so into a cooler to rest.. there isn' really much too it, they cook exactly the same as a pork butt

Some tzatziki made by the first lady of the house and dinner is complete


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 26, 2018)

Looks great!!!   Point for that great looking plate....


----------



## natej (Jan 26, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Looks great!!!   Point for that great looking plate....



Cheers mate


----------



## daveomak (Jan 26, 2018)

Great looking plate...  I love good lamb....  I'm going to have to try Pulled Lamb...


----------



## motocrash (Jan 26, 2018)

That's some Jumbuck mate! Tell the first lady she did great with the Tzatziki also :D


----------



## troutman (Jan 26, 2018)

Really nice, lamb tacos !!  I must try this sometime, really unique cut of meat to pull and wrap !!!  I especially love the looks of that tzatziki sauce...yummy !!!  POINT


----------



## oddegan (Jan 26, 2018)

Anybody else just have their "gotta make that" list just get longer? Looks outstanding! Great work.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 26, 2018)

My goodness, that looks fantastic!
I love both the lamb & the sauce!
It just doesn't get much better than that!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 26, 2018)

Agree with all of the above. 
Nice plate.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 26, 2018)

Pulled lamb...one of the meals i would request on the death row.

Yours look awesome.

Happy Oz day.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 26, 2018)

oddegan said:


> Anybody else just have their "gotta make that" list just get longer? Looks outstanding! Great work.


I made my peace with the fact that i will never finish the list. It grows bigger with every visit here.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 26, 2018)

Good on ya!

I my fare share of lamb on Australia day in 2008 at Federation Square in Melbourne.  I tried every stand that sold it and had a blast that day!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 26, 2018)

OOOOOH! Man that looks great! Yum! Great looking bark! Points!


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 26, 2018)

Cheers to our Australian pals on they're national day.  (Toasting you all with my beer).

I have very little experience with lamb but that is an exceptional looking cut of meat and what you and your lady did with it looks fantastic.  Thumbs up to you both.


----------



## natej (Jan 27, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Great looking plate...  I love good lamb....  I'm going to have to try Pulled Lamb...



You really should try it, I find that we never use a finishing sauce because the flavor of the lamb we love and the fat keeps it nice and moist



motocrash said:


> That's some Jumbuck mate! Tell the first lady she did great with the Tzatziki also :D


 
Haha will do mate! Cheers



troutman said:


> Really nice, lamb tacos !!  I must try this sometime, really unique cut of meat to pull and wrap !!!  I especially love the looks of that tzatziki sauce...yummy !!!  POINT



Thanks mate! I was wondering one day that if the shoulder on a pig and a cow can be cooked to pull then why not a lamb? Tried it and haven't looked back! It truely is my favourite way to eat lamb.. my wife loves making sauces and her tzatziki is SO much better than store bought



oddegan said:


> Anybody else just have their "gotta make that" list just get longer? Looks outstanding! Great work.



Haha mine seems to get longer every time I visit this site! Cheers mate


----------



## natej (Jan 27, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> My goodness, that looks fantastic!
> I love both the lamb & the sauce!
> It just doesn't get much better than that!
> Congrats on making the carousel!
> Al



Thankyou sir! We sure do love lamb.. it is a staple for lots of Aussies, every single butcher and supermarket has entire lamb sections



Rings Я Us said:


> Agree with all of the above.
> Nice plate.



Cheers mate!



atomicsmoke said:


> Pulled lamb...one of the meals i would request on the death row.
> 
> Yours look awesome.
> 
> Happy Oz day.



Haha lamb sure is last meal worthy! Thanks my friend



tallbm said:


> Good on ya!
> 
> I my fare share of lamb on Australia day in 2008 at Federation Square in Melbourne.  I tried every stand that sold it and had a blast that day!



Ahh yeah cant go outside on Australia day without smelling lamb on a Barbie somewhere cooking



indaswamp said:


> OOOOOH! Man that looks great! Yum! Great looking bark! Points!



Thanks mate! I love the way the lamb fat renders and mixes with the rub.. sensational



one eyed jack said:


> Cheers to our Australian pals on they're national day.  (Toasting you all with my beer).
> 
> I have very little experience with lamb but that is an exceptional looking cut of meat and what you and your lady did with it looks fantastic.  Thumbs up to you both.



Haha cheers my friend! Lamb has a very unique flavor, the shoulders cook virtually identical to pork butts except the fat is a little more greasy


----------



## natej (Jan 27, 2018)

One of the great things about bbq is the leftovers!! Pulled lamb pizza


----------



## ghoster (Jan 27, 2018)

Nice work Nate.  Looks awesome.


----------



## natej (Jan 27, 2018)

ghoster said:


> Nice work Nate.  Looks awesome.



Cheers mate!


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jan 28, 2018)

I wanted to try this today so yesterday I picked up a package clearly marked "lamb shoulder". I got it prepped and put it on the smoker just now. However, there were more bones than I have seen in any of the pictures of lamb shoulder. I check the package again and it says lamb shoulder "chop ready", did I get ribs? Either way the thing is already on the smoker, but will this still work for pulled lamb?


----------



## tallbm (Jan 28, 2018)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> I wanted to try this today so yesterday I picked up a package clearly marked "lamb shoulder". I got it prepped and put it on the smoker just now. However, there were more bones than I have seen in any of the pictures of lamb shoulder. I check the package again and it says lamb shoulder "chop ready", did I get ribs? Either way the thing is already on the smoker, but will this still work for pulled lamb?



Hmmm interesting. Was yours sliced already?
My best guess is that you got Lamb Shoulder but more like Country Style Ribs.  
Pork CSR's come from the back portion of the shoulder and have parts of the shoulder blade sliced into them.
The Boston Pork Butt (shoulder) is the more forward portion that has the rest of the shoulder blade bone in it.

Very confusing I know lol.  In any case I think the lamb shoulder you have may be like the CSR version.  It should all eat well anyhow so no biggy :)


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jan 28, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Hmmm interesting. Was yours sliced already?
> My best guess is that you got Lamb Shoulder but more like Country Style Ribs.
> Pork CSR's come from the back portion of the shoulder and have parts of the shoulder blade sliced into them.
> The Boston Pork Butt (shoulder) is the more forward portion that has the rest of the shoulder blade bone in it.
> ...


No it wasn't sliced. I'm a little upset because I wanted to replicate what was made in this thread. Oh well, I will find out in a couple hours what I end up with.


----------



## biaviian (Jan 28, 2018)

Sadly I am out of shoulders; I cooked my last one two weeks ago.  Yours looks amazing, especially the last shot.


----------



## natej (Jan 28, 2018)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> No it wasn't sliced. I'm a little upset because I wanted to replicate what was made in this thread. Oh well, I will find out in a couple hours what I end up with.



Can you post up a picture? If it was from any part of the shoulder then you'l be fine.. lamb shoulders can be quite boney sometimes, cook it to 200+ and when a probe slides in with no resistance then she's done.. just the same as a pork butt


----------



## natej (Jan 28, 2018)

biaviian said:


> Sadly I am out of shoulders; I cooked my last one two weeks ago.  Yours looks amazing, especially the last shot.



Cheers mate!


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jan 28, 2018)

natej said:


> Can you post up a picture? If it was from any part of the shoulder then you'l be fine.. lamb shoulders can be quite boney sometimes, cook it to 200+ and when a probe slides in with no resistance then she's done.. just the same as a pork butt


You were right, it fell apart just like a pork shoulder. The cost is pretty high over here, but it was fun to experiment. It stopped going up at about 203 so I took it off and let it rest for about an hour in foil. Shredded it up with the normal gyro additions and everyone seemed to like it. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## natej (Jan 28, 2018)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> You were right, it fell apart just like a pork shoulder. The cost is pretty high over here, but it was fun to experiment. It stopped going up at about 203 so I took it off and let it rest for about an hour in foil. Shredded it up with the normal gyro additions and everyone seemed to like it. Thanks for the inspiration.



No worries my friend, im really glad it turned out good for ya :)


----------



## Wet Spaniel (Feb 26, 2018)

Nate, that lamb looked superb


----------



## cooker613 (Jul 2, 2018)

Looks fantastic and am looking to trying soon. Question though, how much did your shoulder weigh and how long did it take you to get to that 203? 
Thanks
And
Happy belated Australia Day!


----------

